# مخطط عمارة سكنية



## هاوية (25 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اشكركم على هذا الملتقى الرائع ....

بارك الله فيكم 

ولي طلب ...اريد تخطيط بواجهه لعمارة سكنية تتكون من اربعة ادوار 

و الاهم في الموضوع ان العمارة يكون لها مدخلين ...اساسي و جانبي 

صراحة بحثت عن هذا ولم اجد وقلت ان شاء الله اجد المعونه منكم هنا ​


----------



## ناصر18 (28 أبريل 2009)

ابحت عن دراسة كليا ل 50 مسكن نوع 3 غ طابق ارضي +2


----------



## محمد رواقه (19 مارس 2011)

thanks allot ------:77:


----------

